# FYI Chinese LED sale



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, just wanted to give a heads up that the price for the MarsAqua 165W Dimmable LED has been further reduced and is currently on sale. Don't have personal experience with this light yet (just ordered mine), but have heard very good things. $120 CDN + shipping

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370857093101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

THANK YOU FOR POSTING!
Link saved


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What are the reviews like? What coverage area? What type of corals can you have with this light?


Thanks for any information


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

TBemba said:


> What are the reviews like? What coverage area? What type of corals can you have with this light?
> 
> Thanks for any information


If you go to the link and scroll down to the bottom it tells you quite a bit. I've done a fair bit of research and seems like you can grow softies, LPS, SPS and anemones no problem. Coverage area is 24"x24". I'm going to mount it higher and try to stretch that a bit as my tank is 30" long. Will probably have to grow less light-needy corals on the edges though.

If you want more info, darkangel66n (Frank) has these on all his reef tanks. He was the one who suggested them to me in the first place. I've also found other positive reviews around the net, but didn't save the links. I honestly can't think of a single negative thing I've read about the light! Oh except that apparently the hanging kit that's included is crappy and to buy a separate one (but that's pretty minor...I doubt most people care).


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

emathieu55 said:


> If you go to the link and scroll down to the bottom it tells you quite a bit. I've done a fair bit of research and seems like you can grow softies, LPS, SPS and anemones no problem. Coverage area is 24"x24". I'm going to mount it higher and try to stretch that a bit as my tank is 30" long. Will probably have to grow less light-needy corals on the edges though.
> 
> If you want more info, darkangel66n (Frank) has these on all his reef tanks. He was the one who suggested them to me in the first place. I've also found other positive reviews around the net, but didn't save the links. I honestly can't think of a single negative thing I've read about the light! Oh except that apparently the hanging kit that's included is crappy and to buy a separate one (but that's pretty minor...I doubt most people care).


I read the reviews and searched online.

They do seem like great lights. I have a 40 gallon breeder and wondered if I needed one or two.

It's always nice to hear from someone that actually has them and are happy.

Thanks for the information. Probably pull the trigger on Monday. Saltwater is very expensive.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

TBemba said:


> I read the reviews and searched online.
> 
> They do seem like great lights. I have a 40 gallon breeder and wondered if I needed one or two.
> 
> ...


Hi TBemba, for a 40g breeder I would say get the 300W version instead of 2 165W. It will cover your spread perfectly. The only reason I can think of to do 2 165W is that if you ever wanted to put them on a bigger tank then they would cover a full 48" when put together.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I do have seven of these lights and have been using them for about a year. See our Facebook page Kaotic Aquatics for pictures. I have one on a 36 x 18 x 24, 65 and I am ordering a second one for it. The top ends of the tank will not grow corals and I want to. Anything over 30 inches i would get two. See also thread in group buy for more info and pictures.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Which one should I use for FW planted tank?


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Which one should I use for FW planted tank?


This Chinese LED is meant for reef tanks. For freshwater LEDs on a budget, I suggest the Current USA Satellite Plus. They are not overly expensive if you buy new (I got Big Al's to price match amazon way back when) and I've also noticed great deals for used ones on Kijiji. Heads up that these are great for low and moderate light plants, but not so great for high light (unless you have a very shallow tank). For high light plants, go T5.


----------

